# IS ccavenue.com SECURE



## arunks (Oct 18, 2006)

IS THIS A SECURE SITE TO USE CREDIT CARD

*www.ccavenue.com

I HAVE TO PAY LITTLE AMOUNT OF RS.30 THRU IT BUT CAN I TRUST IT.

PLZ SUGGEST AND GIVE REASON


----------



## ahref (Oct 18, 2006)

ccavenue is verisign secured payment gateway, many merchants are using their services. I am also using their gateway in one of my site and many people pay thru  ccavenue to me.


----------



## tuxfan (Oct 18, 2006)

CCAvenue is an Indian payment gateway provider and is trustworthy.


----------

